

How I use Twitter to reach out to my users. - ntkachov
http://thedailynerd.com/#1355940585896

======
chike
Your app is well reviewed, so there's little reason not to interact with your
users. If you plan on further iterations of your app the importance of user
feedback is incredibly valuable. IMHO.

